# Garage drywall code



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's an attached garage it was supposed to air sealed before the rock went up, 5/8 fire rated sheetrock and taped. 
If the walls were over 8' tall there was also supposed to be fire blocking in the walls.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If it's an attached garage it was supposed to air sealed before the rock went up


What do you mean "air sealed before the rock went up"?

When you say "supposed to", are you referring to some building code?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check with local Inspector. If under the new air-sealing rules; pp.10- separation from garage; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...4YCoAw&usg=AFQjCNHzPI95ZtwwZe6WlzksNDu25_jAZg

Gary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple put any holes where wires or plumbing ECT. were run needed to be sealed up with special fire rated caulking or spray foam depending on the size of the hole.
Fire blocking in the wall is just a block sitting horizontal to block the air flow in a fire so the stud bay does not act like a chimney.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Some areas any wall to living spaces must be doubled thickness (2 sheets haven't had coffee yet) the joints staggered you don't need to tape joints. But each area has different codes so best to check local.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

The code in my area is 5/8 sheet rock, fire taped that is it and yes all penetrations must be caulked with apoved fire caulk or foam.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

you'd have to verify with your local inspector what your code requirements are, from the 2009 International Residential Code (your's may differ)

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_par058.htm?bu2=undefined


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Gary, that is exactly the same as posted in #4 above, my link for his own State Code. R-302.6, pp.10, lol.

Gary


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Gary,

sorry, did not click on the link :thumbsup:


----------

